# Buttocks / Bottom / Arse - How Offensive



## arugunu

Is this a correct order for the words referring to one's back?

Normal---------------------------->Rude
Back - Bottom - Arse - (as rude as it gets)

Would you please tell if there are more of them.


----------



## GenJen54

Back is used usually to only refer to the part above the waist so is not offensive at all. 

*These are all very mild (1 on a scale of 1-5)*:
Backside
Rear
Rump
Buttocks (a bit more formal, or "medical" sounding)
Bottom

*A "bit" more offensive (1.5 on a scale of 1-5):*

Butt

This is still mild, but less so than the first group. It's still appropriate in "casual" conversation, but I would use one of those listed above with my elderly grandmother.

*More Offensive in the Grand Scheme of things (3 out of 5):*

*Ass*

You hear this on TV. You hear this in the movies. It is a crass word, and is considered vulgar by some, but much depends on the context in which it is used.  I personally think it is just an "ugly-sounding" word. 

We also have the word "_asshole_," which is *very crass (3.75 out of 5).  *I would caution not to use it in a professional or formal social environment, unless you know those people very, very well and feel comfortable using the word.  It is often used to describe someone who is acting in an asinine or very rude manner.  A simple "ass" would also fit the bill in this context, and is a bit less offensive. 

I will wait on advice from my BE/OzE/IreE speaking counterparts to explain how mild "arse" is.  I really don't know.


----------



## panjandrum

This reminds me, regrettably, of the old Flanders and Swann song - Pee po belly bum drawers.


> Ma's out, Pa's out, Let's talk rude — Pee po belly bum drawers!
> Dance round the garden in the nude, Pee po belly bum drawers!
> Let's write rude words all down our street, stick out our tongues at the people we meet, let's have an intellectual treat — Pee po belly bum, Belly belly belly bum, Pee po belly bum drawers!


Somehow, you need to fit in bum, backside, behind, rear end, rump, seat, cheeks, BTM, sit-upon, derrière, botty, jacksie, butt, fanny, tush, tail, buns, booty, heinie, fundament, posterior, stern.

I wouldn't like to be responsible for an ordered list


----------



## Moogey

Let us not forget "anus" 

Add that to the list and you've got a full list! (I think!)

-M


----------



## GenJen54

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Somehow, you need to fit in bum, backside, behind, rear end, rump, seat, cheeks, BTM, sit-upon, derrière, botty, jacksie, butt, fanny, tush, tail, buns, booty, heinie, fundament, posterior, stern.


I thought "fanny" meant something altogether different in BE!


----------



## arugunu

Thanks to Collins : )


fan*ny 
                fanny  fannies           
    1        Someone's fanny is their bottom. (AM INFORMAL, RUDE)
        N-COUNT: usu poss N 

    2        A woman's fanny is her genitals. (BRIT INFORMAL, VERY RUDE)
        N-COUNT: usu poss N 

(c) HarperCollins Publishers.


----------



## panjandrum

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> [...] I will wait on advice from my BE/OzE/IreE speaking counterparts to explain how mild "arse" is. I really don't know.


The trouble with arse is the dichotomy between its ancient lineage and it's modern use.
I can give you no definitive answer.
In most social contexts I wouldn't say arse. In some, there are several people who do and whose language is colourful in other ways so that arse is likely to be considered offensive.

In others, arse would be said generally when necessary and without any sense of impropriety.

Regarding fanny, I was striving to be international and forgot to mention the sensitivity GenJen and arugunu have referred to.

Isn't anus just a little too localised for membership in this list?


----------



## A90Six

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> I thought "fanny" meant something altogether different in BE!


It does, as described by arugunu. although it is my belief that the AE version has the original meaning.

One might be heard to say, "I'm off out to get a piece of arse tonight", when the intention is clearly to get a piece of something else. I feel that this use has led to the BE change of position (so to speak), calling a spade a spade.

The reason for my thinking can be shown using one of the words provided by panjandrum as a synonym of arse - jacksie. I don't know if Panj is aware that jacksie is Cockney Rhyming Slang. The full form is Jack and Danny, therefore, jacksie = Jack and Danny = fanny. In BE, jacksie is still regarded as backside, although fanny is "frontside".


----------



## GenJen54

In AE, fanny is backside, bottom, rear, nothing more. 

We also say "piece of ass," which is similar to the BE "arse" variant here.


----------



## A90Six

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> In AE, fanny is backside, bottom, rear, nothing more.
> 
> We also say "piece of ass," which is similar to the BE "arse" variant here.


I understand that, but when you say, "a piece of ass", what does it mean, literally? A piece of backside, or a piece of something else?


----------



## cuchuflete

Staying off topic with the rest of you lads and ladies, "piece of ass" can be a crude reference to a woman, and may also mean 
sexual intercourse.  Context is everything.


----------



## unefemme1

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> *More Offensive in the Grand Scheme of things (3 out of 5):*
> 
> *Ass*
> 
> You hear this on TV. You hear this in the movies. It is a crass word, and is considered vulgar by some, but much depends on the context in which it is used. I personally think it is just an "ugly-sounding" word. .


 
Don't the Americans use _'ass'_ mostly, and the British/English use '_arse'_? Both mean the same thing, just different spelling I guess. 

Butt isn't really offensive here, I hear teachers use it too. But nevertheless, it's not a word you'd use when refering to the backside, when talking to another adult.


----------



## unefemme1

Adding to the previous comments, the word _fanny _can also be refering to the vagina, without sounding too rude...I guess it all depends on where you are. It seems like the Americans have a different word for everything, thus the different meanings of a single word. 

To say 'she was a fine piece of ass' refers to the fact that the woman was great in bed. Or it can just be literal, for example 'she's got a fine piece of ass', just meaning the woman has a nice buttock.


----------



## junipernest

unefemme1 said:
			
		

> Butt isn't really offensive here, I hear teachers use it too. But nevertheless, it's not a word you'd use when refering to the backside, when talking to another adult.



Well, yes and no, at least for this American.  It has to do with that fine line between "informal" and "rude/offensive."  In real life, if I were to refer to that part of the anatomy, and I were speaking to another adult, I probably would say "butt."  If I were very familiar/friendly/casual with the person I was speaking to, I might even say "ass." However, "butt" is generally accepted in informal settings as being non-offensive.

Note, however, that I said _informal _settings... perhaps the same places it wouldn't be inappropriate to use  "ain't" or "gonna" or other bits of slightly nonstandard English.  

The truth is, there aren't many places where you'd be discussing someone's "butt" that are very formal.  I can't think of many circumstances in "polite company" where it would be appropriate to reference it!  There generally isn't a need.  

Given that caveat--
if you are worried about offending a person with the use of "butt," in addition to the suggestions given by GenJen, you can also use "posterior" or "rear end."  If you want to sound very clinical/medical, you can use "gluteal region/area" or the abbreviated "glutes." For example, regarding a patient, I might write "stage 2 decubiti on left gluteal area" meaning "bedsores on left side of the butt."

You should also note usage of the word "heiney"  (also spelled "hiney" or "heinie"). This is a word often used by children or when speaking to children; you generally wouldn't use this when speaking to other adults. You may also come across "can" or even "tuchus" (which I believe is Yiddish, but is used in some areas by many people).

My personal favorite slang term for the area is "badonkadonk."  This is extremely informal, even slightly vulgar, and shouldn't be used around anyone.  However, it is really fun to say!

Cheers,
J.


----------



## maxiogee

I have never heard "back" used in reference to the first floor of the human building. 
One's back, whenever I have heard it spoken of, has always been the neck-to-waist area at the rear of the building. 
Going upwards we have —
Ground floor: The back of the legs
First floor: The 'rude' bit
First floor mezzanine: The lower back
Second floor: The back
Second floor mezzanine: The neck and shoulders
Third floor: The back of the head.


----------



## radjane dessama

Wodehouse once described it as "_sitting apparatus"_


----------



## Kenneth Garland

I've noticed on TV shopping channels that American commercials for physical development apparatus seem very reluctant to use the word "bum" and substitute "bun" instead (eg "...firm up your abs and buns with the ... machine".   This sounds very funny to a British listener, particularly when they use a British voice-over for our market!


----------



## maxiogee

The use of "bun" does not stem from a reluctance to use "bum" - one's "buns" are what one's buttocks are called in American English.
That would be like an American saying that the British are 'reluctant' to use the bodily-referrant "trunk" to relate to a car and use the word "boot" instead.


----------



## junipernest

I believe many of the more euphemistic terms came into usage during/after the period of time when a person was painfully aware of the need *not *to mention the hindquarters area in polite company.  Remember, even in the early part of the 20th century (the Victorian era is considered to be at least until 1901),  one would cover the legs of one's piano in order to avoid scandal.  People's arms or legs were referred to as "limbs" to avoid evoking a scandalous image.  The truly prudent even used "bathing machines" to maintain modesty: a sort of booth that was wheeled into the water to protect the bather from prying eyes.  Go to Wikipedia and type in "bathing machine" for more info.

Clearly, over time and differing cultural influences during the 20th century, the American/British "common" words for this part have evolved differently. 

I completely forgot about "buns."  And you are right, Kenneth, they do tend to use that here in a quasi-medical sense.  Even though the average american may not talk about his buns, when it comes to "working out" that's often the term used.  If you have a very "technical" exercise video or instructor, he/she might make a reference to your "glutes," but the average exercise video group leader would probably say "buns."

In fact, one of the bestselling exercise videotapes/DVDs here in the States is named "Buns of Steel" (it's part of a set:  abs of steel, buns of steel, arms of steel, etc.)

-J.


----------



## sound shift

I've seen "I can't be arsed" (= "I can't be bothered") in a mainstream newspaper, but I would only consider saying it to a very good friend.


----------



## maxiogee

junipernest said:
			
		

> Remember, even in the early part of the 20th century (the Victorian era is considered to be at least until 1901),  one would cover the legs of one's piano in order to avoid scandal.



I *sincerely* believe that to be a total myth. Check this wikipedia reference.
"There is no actual evidence that piano legs were considered scandalous. Pianos and tables were often draped with shawls or cloths -- but if the shawls hid anything, it was the cheapness of the furniture."

I have never come across any reference to such draperies, and I would love to be shown any such 'clothing'.


----------



## Kevman

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I have never heard "back" used in reference to the first floor of the human building.


I have , in American hip-hop slang: "My baby got back."


----------



## junipernest

maxiogee said:
			
		

> I *sincerely* believe that to be a total myth. Check this wikipedia reference.
> "There is no actual evidence that piano legs were considered scandalous. Pianos and tables were often draped with shawls or cloths -- but if the shawls hid anything, it was the cheapness of the furniture."
> 
> I have never come across any reference to such draperies, and I would love to be shown any such 'clothing'.


Hmm!  Thanks for the debunking... it's one of those things that I've been told so many times, I just accepted it as truth.  

So, they weren't ridiculous enough to cover furniture legs.  But real human legs were not to be bared, at any rate.  And you certainly wouldn't talk about your hindquarters.

-J.


----------



## maxiogee

If anyone was covering their furniture in such a way that the legs were hidden, that was probably a side-effect of using the covering to hide the dirt beneath the tables and chairs in the days before vacuuming, and when servants were expensive to feed, clothe and house — and as I think that site noted, the hiding was done to hide the poor quality of some of the furniture.

As to the "human legs were not to be bared" - what harm in that? Is there any great benefit to people in exposing these parts?
Bear in mind that these people lived in poorly insulated homes, and although well-fed they had inadequate diets for health, and their clothing was for warmth as much as decorum.


----------



## lablady

We're getting quite the impressive list here. Allow me to add "keester" and "hindquarters" as inoffensive possibilities. I'm sure there are more.


----------



## Poetic Device

Here are some for you ( I am sorry if I am repeating any)

 back end, backside, behind, bottom, bum, derriere, fanny, fundament, gluteus maximus, haunches, hindquarters, posterior, rear, rump, seat, tush


----------



## Paulfromitaly

panjandrum said:
			
		

> This reminds me, regrettably, of the old Flanders and Swann song - Pee po belly bum drawers.
> Somehow, you need to fit in bum, backside, behind, rear end, rump, seat, cheeks, BTM, sit-upon, derrière, botty, jacksie, butt, fanny, tush, tail, buns, booty, heinie, fundament, posterior, stern.
> 
> I wouldn't like to be responsible for an ordered list



Are we forgetting about "chuff" ?  

along with "fanny", it could bring to some missunderstanding...


----------



## meltem

And there's humps (like in the song my humps) but I think it's not for just buttocks.


----------



## paulrobert

Well, you used to be able to call someone a perfect ass and while it would be offensive in that it was derogatory, it wasn't offensive in a vulgar way.  Now, I guess, everyone will assume you mean something else entirely and in a vulgar way.  Well, perhaps we can still use "jackass" if we really need it, or is that vulgar too?


----------



## wildan1

maxiogee said:


> The use of "bun" does not stem from a reluctance to use "bum" - one's "buns" are what one's buttocks are called in American English.
> That would be like an American saying that the British are 'reluctant' to use the bodily-referrant "trunk" to relate to a car and use the word "boot" instead.


 
I agree that there is no connection between BE _bum _and AE _buns_.

_Buns_ is an innocuous way to describe the buttocks. The two mounds look like (bread) buns, and that's the etymology, I believe.


----------



## ewie

I've just been watching the film _The Taking of Pelham 123_ (2009) in which Mr.J.Travolta plays a very foul-mouthed nutter who hijacks a subway train.  Anyway at one point he's yelling at someone or other in his customary foul-mouthed way and ... then suddenly he uses the word _bumhole_ ... it's something fairly literal like "You can kiss my bumhole".  That sounded quite odd/quaint/almost-cute to me, coming out of the mouth of an American nutter.  Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## wildan1

ewie said:


> then suddenly he uses the word _bumhole_ ... it's something fairly literal like "You can kiss my bumhole". That sounded quite odd/quaint/almost-cute to me, coming out of the mouth of an American nutter.


 
I think you misheard _*bung*hole_, ewie--and in AE it's not generally thought to ring the quaint/cute bell when it is said!


----------



## ewie

Oh I could've sworn it was _bum_-, Wil.  Mind you, I am full of a cold at the moment so it's very possible I misheard.


----------



## sound shift

I think this is all a bit generational. A youngish female acquaintance of mine (I'll be no more specific than that, to protect the guilty) needed some help from her husband. I told her he was on the computer (though not on WR, in case you were wondering) and she replied, "He should get off his arse!" I don't get this kind of thing from women of my age!


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Both arse and ass are in use in Ireland.
When referring to a woman, ass is the word always used (maybe under the influence of American TV).

She's got a nice ass/to get a piece of ass etc.

Were arse to be used here (except as a joke), it would sound very strange.

On the other hand, phrases like ''he should get off his arse'', ''I can't be arsed'' etc. are all still current. Note that arse is mostly used in more ''vulgar'' (for lack of a better word) contexts.


----------



## djmc

To me BE, female, older than Soundshift, arse is acceptable either alone or in expressions such as "he fell arse over tit". I have no problems with bum either. Fanny sounds unacceptably American to me. Ass to me is the name of an animal, and I use it as such. I understand the AE usage but I would not use it. I do not think I am particularly foul mouthed, but none of the alternatives seem particularly untoward, and some such as derrière or botty seem to be excessively twee.


----------



## ewie

I've been minorly shocked of late to hear myself using the word _butt_ without any trace of self-consciousness.


----------



## curiosone

This thread seems to be the one where the most synonyms are supplied, so I'll ask my question here. 

I'm working on a guided relaxation tape (a translation from Italian), and need an easily understood term (understood on both sides of the pond) that also sounds relaxing (as well as being polite). I don't people interrupting their relaxation, trying to understood a term (or laughing at the word used).

Anatomically, the correct term seems to be "gluteous muscle" (which is closer to the original Italian term), but I don't know how many people (listening to the tape with their eyes closed) would understand the term, as they're guided to focus their attention on all parts of their body, and relax them. 

Bottom and rear end (certainly more acceptable than butt, bum, ass or arse) simply don't sound formal enough, for a relaxation tape to connected to an international (on-line) seminar.  Buttocks might be the word to go with (the one I'm playing with), but it doesn't have a relaxing sound (this is one of those tapes that put you in a semi-trance).  

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## djmc

The technical name for the muscles involved is gluteus maximus. In books and articles about training (the muscles are heavily used for cycling) one often sees glutes.


----------



## PaulQ

You have no choice but to use, "... and now relax your buttocks.." This is on a tape to which only the patient/customer will listen. You should never include everyday words for parts of the body and medical terms in the same sentence: "Start at you feet... let them relax, ...and now your calves and thighs...and, finally, your *glutei maximi*...."


----------



## curiosone

djmc said:


> The technical name for the muscles involved is gluteus maximus. In books and articles about training (the muscles are heavily used for cycling) one often sees glutes.


Thanks for your imput. 
I suspect "glutes" might be BrE (UK) usage, as I'm not familiar with it (as an AmE native); I'm more familiar with "buttocks" (in athletic jargon).  Hopefully a (more athletic than I) North American native speaker can confirm whether 'glutes' is easily understandable over there, too.
I'm trying to be be very careful to keep this a very standard (non-colloquial) English, easily understandable (to people closing their eyes, and relaxing) on both sides of the pond. 
Lacking that, I suppose "glutes" sounds more relaxing than "buttocks".


----------



## curiosone

Sorry (to the mods) about not adding this to my previous post. I did try, but it wouldn't let me quote.



PaulQ said:


> You have no choice but to use, "... and now relax your buttocks.." This is on a tape to which only the patient/customer will listen. You should never include everyday words for parts of the body and medical terms: "Start at you feet... let them relax, ...and now your calves and thighs...and, finally, your *glutei maximi*...."



What's funny about "glutei maximi" is that in the original text (Italian) the term used is actually "glutei" (Italian being a direct evolution of Latin). 

Yes, you understand perfectly what I'm aiming at: a term that will allow the person relaxing to continue to relax (and not 'wake up' by hearing an unfamiliar or odd word).  For the same reason, I cannot imagine saying "...and now relax your arse". 

By the way, since it's on the same topic of the thread (one's rear end), can I ask another question? I'm also trying to decide whether "coccyx"  or "tailbone" is better (same context: relaxation).  Again I find myself caught between a specialized medical term (coccyx) and a word that makes me laugh (tailbone).


----------



## Keith Bradford

In reply to #38, _bottom _or _buttocks _are the words to use; but I feel that _bottom _sounds a little twee.

As for the so-called exhaustive list: we forgot Khyber - another example of rhyming slang.


----------



## wildan1

_Glutes _is widely used in AE in an exercise/fitness context.

For your relaxation tape context, however, I think _buttocks_ is probably the better choice.


----------



## PaulQ

curiosone said:


> What's funny about "glutei maximi" is that in the original text (Italian) the term used is actually "glutei" (Italian being a direct evolution of Latin).


It's not that it is funny, it is that it is incongruous to mix common and anatomical terms.



> By the way, since it's on the same topic of the thread (one's rear end), can I ask another question? I'm also trying to decide whether "coccyx"  or "tailbone" is better (same context: relaxation).  Again I find myself caught between a specialized medical term (coccyx) and a word that makes me laugh (tailbone).


A full sentence would be really helpful...


----------



## ewie

I vote for _buttocks_ too, Curiosone

As for _coccyx_ or _tailbone_ ~ yes, that's a tricky one.  _Tailbone_ always makes me laugh too.  And so does _coccyx_


----------



## curiosone

PaulQ said:


> I vote for _buttocks_ too, Curiosone
> 
> As for _coccyx_ or _tailbone_ ~ yes, that's a tricky one.  _Tailbone_ always makes me laugh too.  And so does _coccyx_



I ended up (using all the good advice "youall" so kindly offered  ) and used "buttocks" and "tailbone" (as PaulQ mentioned, regarding "Glutei Maximi", "coccyx" sounded incongruous (and I have to be understandable to hundreds of people)
Since I had been asked to DO the audio (as well as translate it), I was careful to avoid emphasizing either word.  And I used the most relaxing voice I could (aiming for a hypnotic effect  ), so hopefully people will be so relaxed by then that they won't laugh.


----------



## Delvo

unefemme1 said:


> Don't the Americans use _'ass'_ mostly, and the British/English use '_arse'_? Both mean the same thing, just different spelling I guess.


It's part of a group of words that experienced a specific sound change in rural America in the 1800s: dropping "r" before "s" (at least in final syllables, I think). When lots of farmers started moving into cities in the 1900s, sometimes only the rural version or the urban version would survive contact with the other, but not either one consistently. With "ass", the farmers' version replaced the cities' original "arse"; with "horse", we ended up sticking with or reverting to the original and dropping the farmers' derivative "hoss" or "hōss". Sometimes, both forms would survive, as with "curse/cuss" and "burst/bust".



curiosone said:


> I'm working on a guided relaxation tape (a translation from Italian), and need an easily understood term (understood on both sides of the pond) that also sounds relaxing (as well as being polite). I don't people interrupting their relaxation, trying to understood a term (or laughing at the word used).


"Buttocks" sounds like the worst thing you could do there. It sounds like an attempt to sound formal by someone who doesn't actually know the formal name and substitutes something merely British-sounding instead. "Butt" and "rear" and "rear end" aren't so bad, but the best choice is "bottom". It's the most free of awkward connotations.



curiosone said:


> I suspect "glutes" might be BrE (UK) usage, as I'm not familiar with it (as an AmE native)... I suppose "glutes" sounds more relaxing than "buttocks".


"Glutes" is used in the USA only by people who are extremely interested in exercise/weightlifting, the same kind of people who also call pectoral, deltoid, and trapezius muscles "pecs", "delts", and "traps". This is to be avoided for two reasons. First, you'd sound like those people, and that image is mostly not a positive one to everybody else. (They're considered shallow, empty-headed, and hostile; there's even a chain of gyms that advertizes by making fun of those people, promising normal ordinary people that we won't need to deal with those muscle-freaks at our gyms.) Second, those abbreviations of the technical terms are not used in a relaxing context; they're used when talking about how to strain the muscles as hard as possible.



curiosone said:


> I'm also trying to decide whether "coccyx"  or "tailbone" is better (same context: relaxation).


Definitely "tailbone". It's just the plain neutral Enlgish description for the bone, like "thighbone" or "wristbones" or "jawbone". "Coccyx" not only is a scientific term instead of a routine English word, but also sounds similar to a vulgar English word for another body part: cock.


----------



## ewie

I think the problem with the _tailbone/coccyx_ thing (apart from the fact that some of us find both words rather comical) is that it's not a part of the anatomy folks tend to refer to all that often.  I've fairly often heard it referred to as 'that bit at the base of your spine ... y'know ... the cossacks thing ... erm, is that the word?'
_Tailbone_ is at least workoutable if you don't happen to know the term _coccyx_

_EDIT: Cross-posted with Delvo._


----------



## curiosone

ewie said:


> _Tailbone_ is at least workoutable if you don't happen to know the term _coccyx_
> _._


That is precisely why I ended up choosing _tailbon_e.



Delvo said:


> "Buttocks" sounds like the worst thing you could do there. It sounds like an attempt to sound formal by someone who doesn't actually know the formal name and substitutes something merely British-sounding instead. "Butt" and "rear" and "rear end" aren't so bad, but the best choice is "bottom". It's the most free of awkward connotations.
> 
> "Glutes" is used in the USA only by people who are extremely interested in exercise/weightlifting, the same kind of people who also call pectoral, deltoid, and trapezius muscles "pecs", "delts", and "traps". This is to be avoided for two reasons. First, you'd sound like those people, and that image is mostly not a positive one to everybody else. (They're considered shallow, empty-headed, and hostile; there's even a chain of gyms that advertizes by making fun of those people, promising normal ordinary people that we won't need to deal with those muscle-freaks at our gyms.) Second, those abbreviations of the technical terms are not used in a relaxing context; they're used when talking about how to strain the muscles as hard as possible.
> 
> Definitely "tailbone". It's just the plain neutral Enlgish description for the bone, like "thighbone" or "wristbones" or "jawbone". "Coccyx" not only is a scientific term instead of a routine English word, but also sounds similar to a vulgar English word for another body part: cock.



Since we all seem to agree about _tailbone, _and I happen to agree with you about _glutes _(why not to use it), I'll just say, regarding _buttocks (_which was my final choice, and won a majority vote here), that I don't consider it particularly "British-sounding". I first encountered the word (as a teenager) reading an American yoga manual, with explanations of how to achieve the various positions. So while I associate it with sports and exercise, I find it has a less obnoxious/extreme connotation than _glute_s.  And yes, I find it a more formal, less vulgar way of saying _ass _(because I'd seen it used that way before)_, _and less laughable than butt, rear or rear end, in the context.  I agree that _bottom _is the most innocuous term, but in the sentence "Now let’s focus on our legs, thighs, and..." _buttocks _fit better (also being a plural).


----------



## djmc

Consulting one of my rather ancient books about yoga, namely Wake up to Yoga by Lyn Marshall which was written in England in the seventies, I found she uses buttocks and bottom. I have never seen tailbone used in this context, and normally one does not sit on ones coccyx either but rather the ischial tuberosities (lowest points of the pelvis) if one needs to speak about the bone structure.


----------



## ewie

djmc said:


> ischial tuberosities


I can't see _that_ catching on any time soon: it sounds like a weird hybrid fish-vegetable-flower


----------

